# mechanical engineering ebook 2- link download mediafire



## cad (Dec 13, 2010)

Dynamic Mechanical Analysis

1/ An Introduction to Dynamic Mechanical Analysis

2/ Basic Rheological Concepts: Stress, Strain and Flow

3/ Rheology Basics: Creep-Recovery and Stress Relaxation

4/ Dynamic Testing

5/ Time-Temperature Scans: Transitions in Polymers

6/ Time and Temperature Studies: Thermosets

7/ Frequency Scans

8/ DMA Applications to Real Problems: Guidelines

http://letitbit.net/download/12673.1f43a71...alysis.rar.html

Corrosion Control Through Organic Coatings

1/ Introduction2/ Composition of the Anticorrosion Coating

3/ Waterborme Coastings

4/ Blast Cleaning and Other Heavy Surface Pretreatments

5/ Abrasive Blasting and Heavy-Metal Contamination

6/ Weathering and Aging of Paitn

7/ Corrosion Testing-Background and Theoretical Considerations

8/ Corrosion Testing-Practice

http://letitbit.net/download/87939.8a3563c...atings.rar.html

Friction, Wear, Lubrication

1/ The State of Knowledge in Tribology

2/ Strength and Deformation Properties of Solids

3/ Adhesion and Cohesion Properties of Solids: Adsorption to Solids

4/ Solid Surfaces

5/ Contact of Nonconforming Surfaces and Temperature Rise on Sliding Surfaces

6/ Friction

7/ Lubrication by Inert Fluids, Greases and Solids

8/ Wear

9/ Lubricated Sliding-Chemical and Physical Effects

10/ Equations for Friction and Wear

11/ Designing for Wear Life and Frictional Performance: Wear Testing, Friction Testing and Simulation

12/ Diagnosing Tribological Problems

http://letitbit.net/download/03558.0860d66...cation.rar.html

Dictionary of Engineering

http://letitbit.net/download/58341.5278853...eering.rar.html

Cooling and Lubrication System Maintenance

1/ Determining Cooling System

2/ Servicing the Cooling System

3/ Determining Lubrication System Serviceability

4/ Servicing the Lubrication System

http://letitbit.net/download/07139.0a81832...stem_Maintenanc

Friction and Lubrication in Mechanical Design

1/ Introduction

2/ The Contact Between Smooth Surfaces

3/ Traction Distribution and Microslip in Frictional Contacts Between Smooth Elastic Bodies

4/ The Contact Between Rough Surfaces

5/ Thermal Considerations in Tribology

6/ Design of Fluid Film Bearings

7/ Friction and Lubrication in Rolling/Sliding Contacts

8/ Wear

9/ Case Illustrations of Surfaces Damage

10/ Friction in Micromechanisms

11/ Friction-Induced Sound and Vibration

12/ Surface Coating

13/ Some Experimental Studies in Friction, Lubrication, Wear and Thermal Shock

http://adf.ly/6jOm

Geometric Dimensioning and Tolerancing for Mechanical Design

1/ Introduction to Geometric Dimensioning and Tolerancing

2/ Dimensioning and Tolerancing Fundamentals

3/ Symbols, Terms and Rules

4/ Datums

5/ Form

6/ Orientation

7/ Position, General

8/ Position, Location

9/ Position, Coaxiality

10/ Concentricity and Symmetry

11/ Runout

12/ Profile

13/ Graphic Analysis

14/ A Strategy for Tolerancing Parts

http://letitbit.net/download/61881.6591646...Design.rar.html

Fundamentals of Structural Analysis

1/ Truss Analysis: Matrix Displacement Method

2/ Truss Analysis: Force Method, Part 1

3/ Truss Analysis: Force Method, Part 2

4/ Beam and Frame Analysis: Force Method, Part 1

5/ Beam and Frame Analysis: Force Method, Part 2

6/ Beam and Frame Analysis: Force Method, Part 3

7/ Beam and Frame Analysis: Displacement Method, Part 1

8/ Beam and Frame Analysis: Displacement Method, Part 2

9/ Influence Lines

10/ Other Topics

11/ Matrix Algebra Review

12/ Solution to Problems

http://letitbit.net/download/13003.165c5a2...alysis.rar.html

Handbook of Mass Measurement

1/ Mass and Mass Standards

2/ Recalibration of Mass Standards

3/ Contamination of Mass Standards

4/ Cleaning of Mass Standards

5/ From Balance Observations to Mass Differences

6/ Glossary of Statistical Terms

7/ Measurement Uncertainy

8/ Weighing Designs

9/ Calibration of the Screen and the Built-in Weights of a Direct-Reading Analytical Balance

10/ A Look at the Electronic Balance

11/ Examples of Buoyancy Corrections in Weighing

12/ Air Density Equation

13/ Density of Solid Objects

14/ Calculation of the Density of Water

15/ Conventional Value of the Result of Weighing in Air

16/ A Comparision of Error Propagations for Mass and Conventional Mass

17/ Examination of Parameters That Can Cause Error in Mass Determinations

18/ Determination of the Mass of a Piston-Gauge Weight, Practical Uncertainy Limits

19/ Response of Apparent Mass to Thermal Gradients and Free Convective Currents

20/ Magnectic Error in Mass Metrology

21/ Effect of Gravitational Configuration of Weights on Precision of Mass Measurements

22/ Between-Time Component of Error in Mass Measurements

23/ Laboratory Standard Operating Procedure and Weighing Practices

24/ Control Charts

25/ Tolerance Testing of Mass Standards

26/ Surveillance Testing

27/ The Mass Unit Disseminated to Surrogate Laboratories Using the NIST Portable Mass Calibration Package

28/ Highly Accurate Direct Mass Measurements without the Use of External Standards

29/ The Piggyback Balance Experiment: An Illustration of Archimedes’ Principle and Newton’s Third Law

30/ The Application of the Electronic Balance in High-Precision Pycnometry

http://adf.ly/6jOt

Handbook of Corrosion Engineering

1/ Aqueous Corrosion

2/ Environments

3/ High-Temperature Corrosion

4/ Modeling, Life Prediction and Computer Applications

5/ Corrosion Failure

6/ Corrosion Maintenance Through Inspection and Monitoring

7/ Acceleration and Amplification of Corrosion Damage

8/ Materials Selection

9/ Protective Coatings

10/ Corrosion Inhibitors

11/ Cathodic Protection

12/ Anodic Protection

http://letitbit.net/download/84464.85562bc...eering.rar.html

Gear Noise and Vibration

1/ Causes of Noise

2/ Harris Mapping for Spur Gears

3/ Theoretical Helical Effects

4/ Prediction of Static T.E

5/ Prediction of Dynamic Effects

6/ Measurements

7/ Transmission Error Measurement

8/ Recording and Storage

9/ Analysis Techniques

10/ Improvements

11/ Lightly Loaded Gears

12/ Planetary and Split Drives

13/ High Contact Ratio Gears

14/ Low Contact Ratio Gears

15/ Condition Monitoring

16/ Vibration Testing

17/ Couplings

18/ Failures

19/ Strength Versus Noise

http://adf.ly/6jOx


----------

